# Yaxley joins Hobby Community



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

We picked up our Hobby 700 FML(2006) at Johns Cross Motorhomes in 6 inches of snow on Friday last 03rd Dec 10 having been snowbound in The George Inn Robertsbridge for two days. We enjoyed the hospitality of John and Jane and I would recommend The George Inn for its fine food and excellent rooms. We set off for Holyhead and Dublin arriving back into Ireland onto icy roads and sub zero temperatures and then onto Limerick tired but happy in our new Hobby. I would like to thank Andy and all of the staff at Johns Cross for their professional approach and for looking after us so well.
Ian and Theresa


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

That's some maiden voyage!!

Hope you enjoy your new van.


----------

